# A few questions.../Which baby monitor?



## PJisaMom (May 11, 2011)

It's been a long day.... who am I kidding?  It's been a long week... but curious... I have a ND doe who is due to kid at the end of June.  I've been feeding her ADM Goat Power... and it was going well.  She didn't like the original transition, but learned to suffer through.  I just had to buy her a new bag (she's the only one on it) and she just won't eat it.  I've tried adding things to make it more appealing, but she's just not willing to hardly eat it.  Does the taste really change that much from bag to bag?

My LGD (that I've had since February and is two years old) apparently has been bothering my neighbors at night.  I don't hear her from my vantage point in the house or I certainly would have intervened.  However, I've checked with the other neighbors consistently and they've never had an issue... but today I got a call from the township.  Dog nuisance barking violation.  Seriously?  Why can't you man up and just talk to me????  CALLED THE TOWNSHIP?  I spent nearly the entire day in tears, heartsick over what to do (and I wasn't *exactly* sure which neighbor it was... we have one old bat that calls the township on us for every single thing...).  I went across the street and found it was them.  I apologized -- apparently they've been just plagued with this for months.  

For tonight, I've closed her in the Pen, gave her a huge bone and it's storming.  I can't produce a storm every night and I can't give her a bone every night.  

I'm at a loss... any thoughts?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 12, 2011)

I am sorry.     Sounds like you may need to consult a dog trainer, if she is really barking at night. which I am assuming she is based on your attempt of pennning her up and giving her a bone. 

Never had any problems between bags of feed. Perhaps the manufacturer changed something? or made a batch error. We don't have picky goats, ours will eat any feed we put in front of them. but i have read other people on here with similar problems.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 12, 2011)

Isn't it the guard dog's job to bark at night to deter coyotes and things? I don't know what else you could do besides a bark collar at night, but that defeats the purpose of having a LGD. :/
Hmm...


----------



## PJisaMom (May 12, 2011)

RabbleRoost Farm said:
			
		

> Isn't it the guard dog's job to bark at night to deter coyotes and things? I don't know what else you could do besides a bark collar at night, but that defeats the purpose of having a LGD. :/
> Hmm...


Yep.... pretty much my take on it... I'm just... perplexed what to do...


----------



## Roll farms (May 12, 2011)

Neighbors....ugh.

Her / his purpose in life IS to bark.  You're not going to stop it.
I'm sorry, there just is no way....it's not in the dog's nature to NOT bark when it hears something, and occasionally just to say, "Hey, I'm here...don't come messin' around or I'll get you."

A bark collar might work.  But...man...what a pain.

Unless you can lock the goats / dogs up inside a building to muffle the sound at night, I don't really know what to suggest.

I keep a fan on for ambient noise / to block out our dogs.  I don't care if my neighbors don't like it.  We, and the dogs, were here first.  

If they complained...I'd probably put a skunk in their garage.

I'm sorry you're going through that...

I've found the best thing to cure a persnickity eater is competition...if someone else is eating it, it MUST be good, and they really SHOULD try to get some, too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 12, 2011)

You can tell I don't have a gaurd dog, what are the laws in your area?  Around here dogs are allowed to bark, it is the country after all, and goats can make all the noise they want to, my neighbors cows bellow all the time.


----------



## elevan (May 12, 2011)

I don't have an LGD. I live in the country with no restrictions on noise.  That said I get annoyed just like everyone else when I just start to doze off and the neighbors start shooting off firecrackers, their dogs start howling or whatever.  I do not call the authorities on them however.  I just turn up the fan, put in ear plugs or whatever.

Maybe you could try explaining the job of an LGD to your neighbor and the township.  If that dog can't do it's job then your goats are in jeopardy and the township looses a valuable resource (your farm).  I'm sure your dog law was originally written about dogs who are chained and bark / howl all night long (someone in power got annoyed) and depending on it's wording and any livestock law wording you may be found to be exempt.  You could also try petitioning for a waiver for LGDs.

Don't get upset - get up and fight.


----------



## PJisaMom (May 12, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Maybe you could try explaining the job of an LGD to your neighbor and the township.  If that dog can't do it's job then your goats are in jeopardy and the township looses a valuable resource (your farm).  I'm sure your dog law was originally written about dogs who are chained and bark / howl all night long (someone in power got annoyed) and depending on it's wording and any livestock law wording you may be found to be exempt.  You could also try petitioning for a waiver for LGDs.
> 
> Don't get upset - get up and fight.


I did explain LGD's to township.. they don't care.  Neither do the neighbors.  I have some legal homework to do, not expecting to find much.  I *could* TRY to petition for a waiver for an LGD, but the township doesn't like us to begin with... I doubt it would happen.  

Upset I am... first, that she called the township "... because I went to work this morning and was so tired I just wanted to throw up!"  I live across the street from you, I am a nice person, we've always been friendly... and you couldn't just call me?  She said she didn't want to offend me.  UM?????  

My second point is that the township dipwad had the gall to say to me that "there are plenty of goat and sheep keepers in this township that don't keep dogs and their animals are just fine.  In court, you wouldn't have a leg to stand on... that just wouldn't FLY!"  Um... seriously?  

The ordinance specifies barking dogs... but nothing they can do about loud livestock... ANYONE HAVE SUPER LOUD NUBIANS I CAN RENT FOR THE SUMMER?  The ordinance, created for non-working dogs, is for the people who tie dogs to trees and allow them to bark all night.  

I am incensed, but need to keep the peace on some level.  I CAN lock her in the barn overnight... but obviously I don't want to.  It's not that huge of a space... and she will still bark.  It will just be muffled.  

I agree, she should be allowed to bark, but not constantly (of which I have been completely unaware).  How to work on this escapes me... unless I, too, sleep in the barn.  



I live in the country, too... just happen to have neighbors... and the way the property is situated, it's hard to have more separation from our pasture to their bedroom window.  

shock collar if I must... sleeping in the garage from midnight to 6am?  Defeats entire purpose.  Guess I better grab my pillow... I'm sleeping in the barn tonight....


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 12, 2011)

gosh I'm sorry to read about all that!    Some people are so unreasonable!     I mean really! 

I hope you're able to find a solution.  I wish I had some advice but I don't know what I would do.  I do  like Roll's Idea of putting a skunk in their garage though! LOL


----------



## PJisaMom (May 12, 2011)

On second thought... not sure if there's an ordinance against ME yelling "NO!" and "Good Girl!" all night!  But I guess we'll give that four months and see how it goes!


----------



## Roll farms (May 12, 2011)

Take up playing bag pipes.  Or drums.

Get guineas.

Get some pigs and aim a fan at their window.

She didn't want to offend you.  Well HMMM....not the brightest bulb in the fixture, is she?

I got it, I got it...start a skunk breeding farm.  Keep the grouchy ones near her property line.


----------



## freemotion (May 12, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Get guineas.


  I have one lone guinea left and he drives me INSANE!  The neighbors don't complain....I feel like calling the township myself and complaining...


----------



## PJisaMom (May 12, 2011)

Y'all are the best!  

Roll... Love the Skunk idea...!  But how would *I* stand it??? 

There's obviously nothing on the books for the state that would trump local ordinances, but I did find this interesting (under their definitions for the Animal Control section of my local ordinance - emphasis added by me):  

(a) Animal means a domestic animal kept as a pet or which could be kept as a pet, including but 
not limited to a dog, cat, bird, reptile, fish or any other domestic animal.  Animal also means 
a non-domestic animal if kept as a pet.  *Animal does not include farm livestock or other 
animals kept for the purpose of productive agriculture. *

So, I guess that means IT DOES NOT MEAN that my "other animal kept for the purpose of productive agriculture" is included in this section... 

Perhaps I should raise hunting dogs?

"Sec. 15.5 Hunting Dogs. 
The provisions of this chapter shall not apply to the ordinary and customary use of fully licensed 
hunting dogs in the course of lawful hunting and shooting or the training of dogs for hunting 
purposes."

But she IS a dog... and here is their specific barking snippet: 

"Sec. 15.8 Barking Dogs. 
No person owning or having charge, care, custody or control of a dog shall permit such dog at any 
time, by loud or frequent or habitual barking, yelping or howling, to cause annoyance to people in the 
neighborhood or to persons utilizing the public walks or streets of the neighborhood. "

Really... how subjective can this possibly be?  How frequent is frequent?  What actually constitutes habitual?  Just saying....?

If anyone has any tips or tricks on dealing with townships, I'm open.  I AM trying to appease the neighbor in the meantime... I have set up a baby monitor, so if I think there's TOO much barking  going on, I WILL intervene.  They have my home and cell numbers to call me if the dog is keeping them up, then I should be informed and up as well (frankly, their next recourse is the Sheriff's office, 2nd offense lands me in court, according to dipwad township dork).  

Thanks for the support... it's been a really crummy week!


----------



## PJisaMom (May 12, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got my first four chickens for mother's day... they're only about 9 weeks old... I don't know anything about guineas... but would LOVE to annoy another neighbor of mine with those....  EVIL, I am!  

Free.... I'm on my way for your lone guinea!!!  Do I turn left or right????


----------



## Roll farms (May 13, 2011)

I got a bazillion of them if you wanna borrow some.  F'real. 

I've also had a pet skunk and have raised pigs...and the buck pen is on the property line.  *halo*

(See....I really, really don't give a rip if my neighbors hate me.)


----------



## Goatherd (May 13, 2011)

I feel for you.  Hope this works out in your favor.

Speaking of neighbors...when I moved to my property friends and family asked if I would be raising/keeping pigs.
I told them "I do have pigs.  I keep them across the road and they feed themselves."  Unfortunately, they can't be butchered!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 14, 2011)

PJisaMom said:
			
		

> On second thought... not sure if there's an ordinance against ME yelling "NO!" and "Good Girl!" all night!  But I guess we'll give that four months and see how it goes!


Ooooh, I like this plan! Here's what you do -
Call in a bunch of willing helpers who don't mind staying up a couple hours a night shouting their fool heads off, go out in shifts with a bullhorn praising your dog for silence (LOUDLY praising! hehe) and reprimanding (loudly) when she happens to bark. Shifts could be an hour or two. Tell the neighbors you're working on a solution.


----------



## elevan (May 14, 2011)

PJisaMom said:
			
		

> Y'all are the best!
> 
> Roll... Love the Skunk idea...!  But how would *I* stand it???
> 
> ...


One section is gonna trump another...you just have to figure out which it is.  Your dog should qualify for "other animals kept for the purpose of productive agriculture."

Your township guy who told you that other people don't use dogs for their goats and sheep really doesn't have a leg to stand on on that argument - just because they don't choose dogs doesn't mean that they don't have a guardian.  There are several OPTIONS for a livestock guardian...llama, donkey or dog...you chose dog.

I would check with an attorney or maybe your local extension office could help you.


----------



## elevan (May 14, 2011)

And get guineas, hogs AND skunks!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 14, 2011)

I feel your pain....

I had a neighbor that starting complaining when we built the barn, then when we put up the fence.  She complained about the flies before we actually had gotten any animals.  Horses and chickens were purchased.  She hated the roosters, didn't like the horse smell.   Oh i feel your pain.....

We tried everything to keep the peace.

Eventually, that same neighbor apologize and told us that she was an acoholic and that she was having a really period couple of years and took all of her frustration out on us.  She was back on track and apologized.  Eventually, she and her husband decided their yard was too much work and they moved.  Our new neighbors love our animals.

Is there something going on in this persons life?  Maybe talk with her some more.

Guineas will definately make a lot of noise.....  But crazy me, I have 12 guinea eggs due to hatch next week.

Good Luck!!


----------



## PJisaMom (May 14, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Is there something going on in this persons life?  Maybe talk with her some more.


Yep... she's cranky because apparently she hasn't slept in four months... :/

The reality is that I have been bending over backwards to make the situation better... and the rainy weather is helping a lot.  Sunny doesn't want to wander the pasture at night in the pouring rain.  

It's been three nights since the call that has turned my stomach into knots... so far, the first night I gave her a bone and closed the "inner sanctum" pen right in front of the barn.  When she's bark, I'd tell her "no", then praise her for stopping.  Seemed to work well... but she did have a bone to work on all night.  2nd night, I put her in the barn, but she can still see out, and actually GET out if she wanted to... a few barks, but after telling her NO, she stopped.  (I also have a baby monitor facing the pasture from the house, i am not hearing any barking... just crickets.)  Tonight, nothing yet... but she seems less happy/more depressed... like she knows she's "in trouble" for something.  

I am hoping she will call ME next time she has a problem... she now has my number... 

I don't know about her, but I haven't slept much since this started... 

I'm taking all of this entirely too personal, but time will tell.  

Thanks, everyone!!!!


----------



## Goatmasta (May 14, 2011)

I use ADM feed and have never had a problem.  Your picky goat will eat it eventually they get hungry and can't help themselves...

  Dog issue:  Roll is on a roll.... 
                   I would say.....  shoot the neighbors and give the dog another bone...  Neighbors generally suck!


----------



## PattySh (May 15, 2011)

My neighbor complained to the dog warden that my Boxer came into her yard. He was standing at her back door looking in at her. Dog warden shows up at my door. My husband answers, hears the complaint. Straight faced my husband answers, Hey David (we are friends with the warden) I buried Boomer 3 years ago in a custom coffin I made for him, do you want to see where? Now there's a nutcase lol.  Long story but wacko neighbor was giving us lots of problems at the time, I am SURE Boomer haunted her for me!Gotta love that dog!


----------



## Roll farms (May 15, 2011)

One of our neighbors lets their dog wander.  Last week he came up on my covered porch and took a monster poop.  ON MY PORCH.
  

I seriously considered hunting down where the dog lives, putting the poo in a bag, and delivering it to the owner.  
"Here, your dog left this at my house."

If I had had more time / knew where the dog lived, I would have.


----------



## freemotion (May 15, 2011)

PJisaMom said:
			
		

> Free.... I'm on my way for your lone guinea!!!  Do I turn left or right????


I'll toss him to ya.....quick!  Catch!


----------



## freemotion (May 15, 2011)

How about the neighbor's gigantic, completely untrained lab that climbed over my 4' woven wire horse fence, cut his leg open, needed expensive vet care, and she complained to me about the bill and started heading down the path that I should pay it!!!!  I stopped that one hard and fast!  Train your dog!  

And then I put up a nice, strong electric wire on that section of the fence.  I stood there a few days later as the dog climbed the fence again and touched his head to the hot wire with all four feet thoroughly grounded on the woven wire.  YIPE-YIPE-YIPE-YIPE!!!!!  

Fortunately, the dog climbed a small section leading into my yard and not the section leading into my mare's paddock.  That would have been a dead dog.  My mare had a policy about dogs.  She would even patrol the fence all night if she spotted a coyote.  I could see the story by the tracks in the snow.  Another neighbor's young puppy squeezed in through the gate once and it took me with a lunge whip to get her away from it until I could grab the puppy.

I would think you could argue that a LGD is not a pet dog but part of your livestock in a way.


----------



## Hykue (May 15, 2011)

I take it personally too when people go straight to "the authorities" instead of coming to me first.  I'm a reasonable person, I actually DO value friendship with the neighbors (they can get me out of scrapes, sometimes).  Talk to me about it BEFORE you're upset.  Give me a chance to fix it, for pity's sake.

Anyway, I'm really sorry you're having to deal with this.

My dog is half border collie and half great pyrenees.  She definitely fancies herself a guard dog, although the border collie part makes her a chaser of livestock with little self-control (she stops doing anything once she "catches" them, just stands there touching them with her nose in my experience).  Thus, she does not live with the livestock, but on our deck and in our house.  Anyway, I've found what works well for her is if she's barking her "I'm barking to hear myself bark" bark, I tell her "no".  If she's barking her "I think there's something there" bark, I let her bark for about 30 seconds, then I tell her "Good dog, that's enough.  Now hush."  Hush is the actual command to stop barking.  I find she reacts really well to this, like I'm emphasizing that she IS doing her job well, and that part of that is shutting up after a few warning barks (about 25 or so, usually).  It did take her a while to get it (the hush part), but now she's usually very good about it.  A little more difficult when you can't hear the dog bark from your house . . . but just a tidbit that might help you keep from confusing your dog completely.

Sigh.  I hate it when people fear confrontation so much that they make it an automatic confrontation by calling the authorities, instead of having the imagination to come up with a pro-active AND friendly way to deal with it.  Has anyone here EVER had a neighbor come and say, "Hey, I've been having this problem with your *insert annoyance here* and I was hoping we could come up with a solution together"?  I haven't yet, but I haven't had anyone called on me either.  Good luck.


----------



## PJisaMom (May 16, 2011)

Hykue said:
			
		

> Sigh.  I hate it when people fear confrontation so much that they make it an automatic confrontation by calling the authorities, instead of having the imagination to come up with a pro-active AND friendly way to deal with it.  Has anyone here EVER had a neighbor come and say, "Hey, I've been having this problem with your *insert annoyance here* and I was hoping we could come up with a solution together"?  I haven't yet, but I haven't had anyone called on me either.  Good luck.


Thanks!  What a novel concept!  You should write a book! 

People can be crazy.  We have a neighbor on the other side who is almost 90 years old (she still does all her own yard work and gardening and is very spry for her age!).  She's a old BAT!  She had been friendly with us for a long time.  She's a German immigrant, and my husband was raised in Germany (non-military... actually had an accent when I met him!), so they'd always enjoyed a decent relationship and he would help her with her lawn equipment or generator, etc.  We had a massive storm with trees down, etc... he cut up her tree that was blocking the private drive, etc.  She took piles and piles and piles of sticks and twigs and leaves and PUT THEM IN OUR YARD.  Walks around her yard and tosses all sticks and branches into our yard.  We told her to stop and that she wasn't allowed to do that... turned ugly, she started calling the township on us about everything.  We put up a fence.  It's been *so* much fun here.  Makes me want to live in the middle of 400 acres all by myself.  

Guess we all have our issue, eh?

So... my ancient baby monitor won't reach from the barn to the house...  so which brand of baby monitor do you all use??? 

THANKS for your help, everyone!

~PJ


----------



## PJisaMom (May 16, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> PJisaMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... I *think* I missed it!  Darn it!


----------



## Roll farms (May 16, 2011)

I have a fisher-price long distance one from Wal-Mart.  It works really good, so long as the cats don't step on the power button....


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 16, 2011)

PJisaMom said:
			
		

> *Animal does not include farm livestock or other
> animals kept for the purpose of productive agriculture. *


IMHO, Your LGD *IS* an animal kept for the purpose of productive agriculture.  Just because other farms do not protect their animals or property does not mean that you can't.

As for the barking ordinance: This LGD is not "a dog", your LGD is your farm's *security system*, and therefore is an exception to this ordinance. Your neighbor can help you put up a sound barrier along the section of pasture that is closest to their house if they don't like the noise. However, you have every legal right to have the BEST security for your farm as possible.  
Oh, and you can set up something(motion activated cam) to record overnight to verify if in fact your LGD is barking like your neighbor says. If the camera doesn't pick up any barking, and she reports you again, you have proof of her lying.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 16, 2011)

I just bought a Graco Baby Monitor that has a range of 2000 feet - works great from the barn to the house. I just haven't figured out how to protect it from the usual barn dust and such. A ziploc bag distorted the signal and sound. DH thinks I'm nut's for worring about the baby goats.


----------



## PJisaMom (May 16, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> PJisaMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I share your "IMHO"... at this point, no one is pursuing me, so I'm just doing my homework and getting my ducks in a row.  I am afraid to point out the flaws in their ordinance that actually HELP me, lest they begin the proceedings to revise the ordinance.  I just want to have the information in my back pocket should the need ever arise to pull it out again.  

(And... back in the days when I was working, I was a part of a team that did leasing and zoning for the erection of cell towers... it was in this very township that we fought for over a year to get approved by the zoning board... it's sort of a famous "site" for the sheer difficulty they impose on everyone for everything.  Two years ago, they arbitrarily raised our SEV by $40,000... and didn't care.  Oh, and get this... when you look at a zoning map, our parcel of land is zoned two different ways -- Lake Residential and Rural Residential.  Thankfully, the pastures are all on the Rural side, or I'm sure I'd have EVEN MORE problems!)

I've been so.... just upset over all this it's to the point of ridiculousness.  I was clearing out the yard between our private drive and the electric fence when she drove by... and I just let myself look busy.  A few minutes later she was walking over to me and actually thanked me for dealing with the problem.  She said it had been better, and that she can deal with a five minute barking jag here and there, but the constant all-night long barking she couldn't do.  Told her I understood, that I've been really upset about this all, but we've been neighbors for 7 years, and just a shame it came to this.  She has my number and is supposed to call ME if she's being bothered (and this makes her uncomfortable, but I'd rather she call me than the township or the sheriff...)... 

I certainly didn't feel like being an adult about all this, and behind closed doors, I certainly am not.  Flaming bags of poo on her porch comes to mind... 



			
				Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I just bought a Graco Baby Monitor that has a range of 2000 feet - works great from the barn to the house. I just haven't figured out how to protect it from the usual barn dust and such. A ziploc bag distorted the signal and sound. DH thinks I'm nut's for worring about the baby goats.


I have an old Graco monitor from *gulp*... 10 years ago(!) but it has a lovely hum and won't reach the barn about 200 feet away.  I do have it set up in a front window facing the pasture, so it does catch a sound, but not like I'd like it to... and it hums something horrible. _ Did I mention the hum? _ I wondered about how to protect the receiver on the new one I just ordered (went with a Philips Avent... probably a mistake, but we'll see how it goes).  I am going to have to work on that one...llet me know if you figure something cool out...  and don't worry... my DH already *knows* I'm nuts.  Good to be ahead of the game sometimes...  



			
				Roll Farms said:
			
		

> I have a fisher-price long distance one from Wal-Mart.  It works really good, so long as the cats don't step on the power button....


Ah, yes... the cats.  I have four (completely outdoor "barn" cats that don't go in the barn)... they run the neighborhood killing rodents.  I am waiting for the neighbors across the street to complain about that, too.  I often catch the kittens over there in their yard... my husband told me to tell them to just shoot them... then we'll sue them.  For what, I'm not sure, but seriously... I'm expecting them to leave me alone after this... I've been far nicer and understanding that I needed to be... 

Y'all rock!!!!  THANK YOU!


----------



## Roll farms (May 16, 2011)

See, when they step on the power button, the receiver starts BEEP, BEEP, BEEP-ing.  NOT nice to wake up to at 3 am.  Although not quite as bad as a crowing roo.

Your neighbors might complain about the incessant beeping and call the law.

I'd probably be a lot less nice to the neighbor than you're being...


----------



## PJisaMom (May 17, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> See, when they step on the power button, the receiver starts BEEP, BEEP, BEEP-ing.  NOT nice to wake up to at 3 am.  Although not quite as bad as a crowing roo.
> 
> Your neighbors might complain about the incessant beeping and call the law.
> 
> I'd probably be a lot less nice to the neighbor than you're being...


Trust me, I'd LOVE to be a lot less nice.  But we already know what it's like to be feuding with one neighbor, I just don't feel like being on the potentially losing side with another.  

I am going to talk to our lawyer today about some ordinance interpretation and we've decided to put our farm name into an LLC, hang a shingle out front and become a publicly "bona fide" farm operation -- nothing different than what we are already doing, but legitamizes it outwardly.  This move affords a lot of protections in the ordinance if we are "bona fide" farm... *gag*  

Seriously... have better things to do with my time... (and money).


----------



## PJisaMom (May 27, 2011)

Update:  The dog is slightly depressed that she has to be closed up in the barn at night... but oh well.  I have no other options.  At dusk, I leave her in the "inner sanctum" pen (about a 25x25 space made out of cattle panels with a gate out to the pastures) until about midnight, then throw her in the barn with the goats, and let her back out about 6:30am... so it's not *terrible* for her... 

I bought a Phillips Avent baby monitor with DECT technology (totally mixed reviews on Amazon, and quite pricey, but *had* to try it!) and put it in the rafters of the barn.  The really cool thing is the intercom feature... so I can tell the dog to stop barking _from my bed_.    She can hear me in the pen and the barn, so it's mostly effective.  She *hardly* barks to begin with (thus the issue with the neighbor puzzles me), and very rarely barks inside the barn, so it's not bothering me at night either.  The other thing that surprises me is how quiet the goats are... eerily silent.  

The not so cool thing about the monitor is that it shares an outlet with the electric fencer and I hear a small "tic, tic, tic" every night from the monitor, pulsing in time with the charger.  

The lawyer was... enlightening, but not so very helpful.  

Basically, my dog can't bark, I need to put up a farm sign and sell some farm products (goats and eggs), and moving my chicken coop is debatable depending on the loosey-goosey way they wrote about animals vs. foul and bona fide farms.  I am also limited on the number of animals.  I have 7 acres, but supposedly can only have 4 animals.  (1 equine for the first four acres, 1 animal per acre after that, unless you have more than 10 acres, then you can have ANY amount of animals you want.)  Um... my math doesn't compute here.  My five goats can't even keep up with the small pasture, much less the large ones they haven't even SEEN yet.  So... I bought a mini horse to add to my collection.  Oh, boy.  Can you hear the neighbors over that one?    (However, there are NO limits on the number chickens....)  [worth mentioning that the previous owners had 15 cows in the pasture at any given time]

My husband's point was that since the ordinance is so open to interpretation, if they want to press the issue, we are more than willing to fight them on it.  The reality is that by reading through the ordinance, we discovered we have violations on several of the neighbors if we cared to point it out... 

Oh... and the lawyer said the ordinance didn't _specifically_ say we couldn't put in a private shooting range... so we are.    *evil grin*

So... 

Just wanted to give the final update on the saga... the neighbor waves and is pleasant... so apparently I'm doing ok.  And the monitor rocks... 

Thanks, all!


----------

